# rainbow colors after using atitool



## Code1101 (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi ...

I have a sapphire x800 pro vivo (toxic) ... i used atitool to test my card for the xt pe core and mem soeeds so that i can later flash my card to an xt pe ... anyway, the card worked fine at 520/575 ... then i used the "find max mem" with the core speed at 520 ... the card was going up with no artifacts until suddenly the screen gets distorted forcing me to restart windows ...

my card runs fine at its default speeds and at xt pe speed ... but in some games the right hand side and the bottom of the screen apear in a rainbow color ... the strange thing is that some games dont show this and others do?!?!

HL2 worked fine for example but splinter cell pandora tomorrow had that effect (and some other games).

Any ideas about this?!?!

any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Code1101 (Nov 22, 2004)

No one has any idea about this?

ok just one question ... did anyone see such a thing before? I mean this rainbow color thing?

throw me a bone please


----------



## BLCJB (Mar 18, 2005)

YES! I can help you..maybe. I had a similar experience running Splinter Cell. You need to tweak your settings in the ATI Control panel, I believe specifically the setting is in the Direct-3D tab, it's called "Alternate Pixel Center". If you have this option enabled, disable it ,and give it another go. If it's not that, then you have a far more serious problem.   Good luck!


----------

